# 2004 Carp Anglers Group Ohio Fundraiser Raffle



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Ohio members of CAG are holding a raffle to raise money for our state group. All monies received from the raffle will be used to purchase future awards for our state contests, administrative costs (if any), etc. We have some great prizes to be given away. People living in Ohio who attend one of our 8 events this season can purchase tickets, or they can order them online as well. I am extending this offer to out of state people who may wish to enter our raffle. The raffle is as follows:


1st Prize: 12' 2.75lb Fox Warrior Rod with Shimano Baitrunner 4500 Reel (Est. Retail Value: $200.00)
2nd Prize: 12' 2.75lb Fox Warrior Rod with Shimano Baitrunner 4500 Reel (Est. Retail Value: $200.00)
3rd Prize: Fox Stalker Recliner Chair (Est. Retail Value: $125.00

*Other Prizes (Not in any order):*

Padded Unhooking Mat
Est. Retail Value: $20.00

X2 Method Feeder Rod Medium Heavy 3.60M
"Match Fishing" Rod with Single Tip
Est. Retial Value: $29.95

*******: More Prizes to come for other places as the season progresses. Deals in the works as we speak.*******


These items were generously donated by Ohio members of CAG. The Rods are brand new, the reels and chair were used 3 days on the St. Lawrence River. The reels have been cleaned/lubed by a technician after that particular trip. 

Tickets cost $2.00 each or 6 for $10.00. 

If anypme wishes to purchase tickets, feel free to contact me via email at [email protected] You can pay via check or money order payable to *Shawn Woerlein*, sent via postal mail to the address listed below. Please include the following information with your payment: Name, Address, Phone Number, and number of tickets requested. Drawing will be held October 17, 2004 at our final fish-in of the season. We will contact you if you win.

Shawn Woerlein
132 Koppe Court
Galion OH 44833

If you wish to purchase over the internet, I have set up billing through PayPal. Please note though....to make it fair for everyone purchasing tickets in person or via mail, I had to raise the prices per ticket on the raffle for internet sales on Paypal to cover Paypal's service fees they charge on each purchase. It's your choice. Either via postal mail, or a few more cents per ticket for internet sales. It all equals the same amt. once I get it though. Below is the link to purchase online. Please fill in all the information if you choose to go this route, and enter your Name, Address, Phone when ordering. I will contact you via email once you have purchased tickets.

http://www.cagohio.net/raffleonline.html


For full details on the drawing, visit http://www.cagohio.net/2004fundraiser.html

So you don't carp fish? That's fine. Your support of our group gives us the opportunity to provide fun fish-ins, as well as promote the sport of carp fishing by presenting awards at our events. If you win, your "winnings" can be re-sold in the Marketplace Forums  I'm sure some of the carpers around here would give you a fair price for some of the equipment 

Thank You for your support!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn, are you going to be selling the tickets at our Fish-Ins as well??


Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. Had them at East Harbor.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

No kidding??? dang guess i should have asked huh..lol

Ok i'l hit ya up next outting...or if ya head down this way give me a shout and i'll meet up with ya and get some.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott,

I had these at Buckeye. LOL. I think everyone forgot about them that I had mentioned them to.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I think you should tie a little bow on one of your fingers and remind everyone you have them LOL
If I can't make the Dillon outting I'll send you $$ via snail mail but I do plan on being there even if its just for a day/night
...and yes I'll need reminded you have them


----------

